# NORCAR Fall/Winter Schedule 2015/2016



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls!

We have an upcoming schedule together to take us out to February.

One of the changes to the upcoming schedule is we will not have Wednesday night racing once a month.

We will have additional practice days tossed in on either a Friday night or Sunday.


Schedule:

September
5 road race
12 oval points race #1
19 road race
26 road points race #1
27 road practice

October
2-4 Halloween Classic
10 road race
16 road practice
17 road points race #2
24 oval points race #2
31 road race

November
7 road points race #3
14 oval points race #3
21 Indoor Champs Warm-ups
22 road practice

December
5 road race
6 CANCELLED!!
11/12 Carpy's Oval Showdown
13 oval points race #4
19 road points race #4

January
1/2 Hangover Classic
9 road points race #5
16 oval points race #5
23 road race
29 road practice
30 road race

February
6 road race
13 oval points race #6
19/20 HCOT oval
27 road points race #6

Here's the times for the events:

Friday night practice : 4pm till 9pm
Sunday practice : 9am till 2pm
Saturday Oval or Road races : 10am doors open and racing at 2pm
Sunday oval : 9am doors open and racing at noon


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First post has been updated with the schedule/points series.

Note the times have changed an hour!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will the oval point series have any "drops"? Or will the series include all 6 races in the total points calculation?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Will the oval point series have any "drops"? Or will the series include all 6 races in the total points calculation?


1 drop 

We'll keep track of all the classes/points.

If any of the classes have more then 1 drop due to lack of participation then that class will be removed from the points series (awards).

It seems USGT, VTA, spec 12th, and F1 are the stable classes each week.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looks good. See you this fall for some TC action.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Due to vacations etc. this summer I have not been to the track much. So I need to use this forum to keep updated. A few questions as I prepare my cars.

F1: Looking to get the Schuur Speed 25.5. I'm still using the same 4200 battery I got in 2013 when I started F1. Internal resistance is still reasonable and it has never swollen. Any reason to get a larger capacity battery for the new class?

F1: Are people running cooling fans? I'm anticipating having to run a lot of timing advance and the need for a fan. Anyone else??

VTA: How little rear toe are people running to decrease rolling resistance? Zero?

VTA: Anyone using a setup with front one-way bearings to decrease rolling resistance? I know the specs on the tires are the same diameter front and rear, but every set I have measures smaller diameter in the front, so I'm surprised front one-way is not the standard setup.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ic-racer said:


> Due to vacations etc. this summer I have not been to the track much. So I need to use this forum to keep updated. A few questions as I prepare my cars.
> 
> F1: Looking to get the Schuur Speed 25.5. I'm still using the same 4200 battery I got in 2013 when I started F1. Internal resistance is still reasonable and it has never swollen. Any reason to get a larger capacity battery for the new class?
> 
> ...


1. No reason to get a new battery if the resistance is still good. Some guys went to full size packs to add weight.

2. No fans. With the Team Scream 25.5 the timing was actually the same as the 21.5, just 2 pinions taller. 

3. 2 to 2.5* rear toe

4. I have a spool in my TC. In VTA and USGT it seems to work well.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*1/12 spec drivers!*

This Saturday is the first day of running the handout spec motors.

They will be given out at the beginning of the day and we ask you return them after the race is finished.

All of the motors have been taken apart, checked, assembled, and dynoed to assure they are as close as possible.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> This Saturday is the first day of running the handout spec motors.
> 
> They will be given out at the beginning of the day and we ask you return them after the race is finished.
> 
> All of the motors have been taken apart, checked, assembled, and dynoed to assure they are as close as possible.


Good deal!!!!!!!!!!!! As bad of a 1/12 diver I am maybe this is for me.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I wasn't sure if I would like running a handout motor. The thought of having to install/remove the motor each race and relying on "picking the fast one" didn't appeal to me. However the NORCAR crew have done a great job removing these obstacles! The motors have been meticulously tuned to ensure they all run at the same speed. Wayne and team spent countless hours ensuring all 10 motors are as equal as possible. This showed on the track. If you were 5 feet behind a car getting on the strait, you were still 5 feet behind at the end of the strait!!! No one car had "more top end" like we have seen in the past. 

As far as having to install/remove the motor, once again NORCAR made this easy! Simply ask Steve or Wayne to install! That's right just hand them your car and they will help install. I think they are working on a quick connect system similar to the old motor. 

Now we just need to see how many people are brave enough to actually race a spec class. Time will tell.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Hope to be back up this weekend to run with you guys - work might mess that up....

Good to see you guys last weekend!

Picked up a Xray X12 so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Open practice tonight 4-9. Club race tomorrow.


chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

1/12 spec guys and girls!

We are looking at running on the oval with the 1/12 spec cars.

If you are interested in running come on out Saturday.

We may do a gearing change for the oval and can look at body options also.

If you're interested let me know


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sg1 u have a pm


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

camino86 said:


> Sg1 u have a pm


Just replied


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Who wants to do some testing this weekend?*

We are putting the Halloween Classic layout back down since the groove is pretty good.

We would like to do some testing in the TC class Saturday 

I know other big races are coming up (US Indoor Champs) and they will be running 17.5 TC, but we would like to test 21.5 TC!

Same rules package as 17.5, just a 21.5 motor.

I think it would make for better racing and an easy transition from USGT to TC.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We are putting the Halloween Classic layout back down since the groove is pretty good.
> 
> We would like to do some testing in the TC class Saturday
> 
> ...


See you Saturday. I have a 21.5 from my F1 i will bring along for TC.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> We are putting the Halloween Classic layout back down since the groove is pretty good.
> 
> We would like to do some testing in the TC class Saturday
> 
> ...


I'll give it a go.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> See you Saturday. I have a 21.5 from my F1 i will bring along for TC.


As do I.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Saturday is trick or treat, I may not be able to stay for the entire race. Will the track be open for practice on Sunday? If so what time?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Saturday is trick or treat, I may not be able to stay for the entire race. Will the track be open for practice on Sunday? If so what time?


Chuck said he is willing to do a Sunday practice.
There are people who have been asking to put something together for Sunday, so instead of Chuck sitting through another agonizing Brown's game he said he'd come to the track....

I'll see what times he can be there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Practice this Sunday!!!

9am till 4pm

Be there to see Charles Mackin!!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

sg1 said:


> We are putting the Halloween Classic layout back down since the groove is pretty good.
> 
> We would like to do some testing in the TC class Saturday
> 
> ...


I'd love to take the lead out of my USGT and run it as a touring car


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Racing Saturday still?*



sg1 said:


> Practice this Sunday!!!
> 
> 9am till 4pm
> 
> Be there to see Charles Mackin!!


Racing Saturday still?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jar said:


> Racing Saturday still?


Yes, Club Race this Saturday.


http://www.norcarracing.com/schedule--results.html


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jar said:


> I'd love to take the lead out of my USGT and run it as a touring car


Nothing is stopping you. It's just that current stock TC is 17.5. We're looking at changing stock TC to 21.5 to slow the class down.

You can still run USGT. Come out and get your butt whipped...


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Nothing is stopping you. It's just that current stock TC is 17.5. We're looking at changing stock TC to 21.5 to slow the class down.
> 
> You can still run USGT. Come out and get your butt whipped...


I want to point out however, for those who don't know; there is less weight in a TC. That makes it interesting to me. However, I hate to water down the USGT class we've been having so much fun with.:thumbsup:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Wow*

I had a lot of fun running today. As you guys may know, I haven't run all summer. Even so, spending two months running Medina with Garry Johnson, I've learned a lot about the different eighth scale buggies. That was fun. But it is really interesting to come back and run after, almost, ten years of running all weekend every weekend and one or two week days. What I can tell all of you; don't even bother trying to get a table at Bone Fish on a Friday. I'd probably know this if I hadn't raced RC for the past ten years. So, I want to remind you all, don't bother going out to eat on Friday's, Saturdays or Wednesdays. As RCer's we've already got it made. All the days we go out to race, everyone else is trying to go out to eat. It's, sort of, like cheating.

Had lots of fun today guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

A fun night of racing even if I didn't feel well. WGT-R is growing quickly with a very full field. With the number of cars under construction, there will soon be two heats on a regular basis. Getting them ready for the Indoor Champs.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

For the TC folks it looks like we will be back to our normal 17.5 motors Saturday. See you at the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Chaz955i said:


> For the TC folks it looks like we will be back to our normal 17.5 motors Saturday. See you at the track. :thumbsup:


 I put 21.5 in my TC to get setup on last Sun. practice. Guess I'll put the 17.5 back in. Nobody liked 21.5 TC?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> I put 21.5 in my TC to get setup on last Sun. practice. Guess I'll put the 17.5 back in. Nobody liked 21.5 TC?


Just my speculation but the 21.5 experimient may have been done last weekend because it was a non-points race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think the 21.5 was a good test.

With the US Indoor Champs right around the corner, guys want to put the 17.5's back in to do some testing.

Once we get past the Champs we can get back to 21.5

Just some ideas...

21.5 TC and 1/12
13.5 TC and 1/12

The 25.5 F1, 21.5 USGT, and 1/12 Spec are working great as is.
We are looking at some different body options for future 1/12 spec series.

17.5 WGT-R is growing rapidly

VTA is kinda hit or miss.. some weeks we get good turnouts, others nothing... Not sure exactly what to do about that...lol..

I think the Hangover dash would be a good event to try some of the new classes


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I think the 21.5 was a good test.
> 
> With the US Indoor Champs right around the corner, guys want to put the 17.5's back in to do some testing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan. So back to 21.5 or 13.5 in TC for the 5th. 13.5 1/12th sounds like a lot fo fun. 

TC guys, what do you plan on running? 21.5, 13.5, both? My ego says 13.5 but my talent levels says 25.5. So it will probably be 21.5 for me unless nobody else wants to run it.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Driving the USGT a couple weeks ago was fun, but I think it's still too fast for me to actually race respectably. Seems like F1 is the only 25.5 class with a consistent turnout? I guess I need a car...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Driving the USGT a couple weeks ago was fun, but I think it's still too fast for me to actually race respectably. Seems like F1 is the only 25.5 class with a consistent turnout? I guess I need a car...


Lap times are actually the same between F1 and USGT


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Lap times are actually the same between F1 and USGT


Dang it!


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

sg1 you have a pm


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Dang it!


But they do it differently. The F1 car is easier to setup. Motors are easier to deal with because of the lack of tuning rotors. Just get the timing and gearing right.
Maybe you should try WGT-R. Just a little slower than a F1 car. Current layout has USGT quick at 9.9 and lots of 10.0/10,1. F1 at about the same with fewer 9.9s but still the quick lap. WGT-R 10.2 for Wayne 10.3 for me. for fast lap.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Ron. However, I think I might just be the kids' mechanic with a stand-by VTA.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Motors*

Looking for Team Scream 13.5 and 21.5 motors. If any of you have these left over from the old F1 or WGT days and you want to unload them send me a PM. 

Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Update!!!*

We are not going to have practice this Sunday (Dec. 6th)!

Austintown will be holding their Grand opening race and many guys want to head over to support their opening day.

ALSO....

Guys have been asking about running 21.5 again in TC and want to try it in 12th.

For the Handover Dash we will be running those classes, it may be time to practice 

I'll have a thread started with more info about the Hangover Dash shortly.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*TC Classes*

So aside from the Hangover race are we just sticking with 17.5TC for now at the club races? Just need an idea of what the plan is going forward so I know what motors I need to have with me or buy.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> So aside from the Hangover race are we just sticking with 17.5TC for now at the club races? Just need an idea of what the plan is going forward so I know what motors I need to have with me or buy.


I would like to keep things at 21.5 

The one weekend we ran 21.5 was the biggest draw in TC we had in a long time!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I would like to keep things at 21.5
> 
> The one weekend we ran 21.5 was the biggest draw in TC we had in a long time!


Sounds good. I'll be seeing you for a TSR 21.5 early Saturday. Get to building....


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the body rules for would gtr?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

camino86 said:


> What is the body rules for would gtr?


Approved Body list:

-	Any body currently on the USVTA approved body list
-	Protoform 1543-00 Cadillac ATS-V.R
-	Protoform 1544-30 Chevy Camaro Z28
-	Protoform 1532-30 Chevy Camaro ZL1
-	Protoform 1542-30 PFM-10
-	McCallister 307 MX Stang GT
-	McCallister 233 Lexus IS
-	McCallister 211 Jaguar XKR
-	McCallister 282 Mercedes DTM
-	HPI Racing 103886 Nissan 350z Hankook 
-	HPI Racing 106108 2011 Ford Mustang
-	HPI Racing 106940 2011 Scion TC
-	HPI Racing 108064 Scion FR-S
-	HPI Racing 108370 2012 Porsche 911 GT3
-	HPI Racing 109385 Nissan S13
-	HPI Racing 109930 1969 Ford Mustang
-	HPI Racing 17502 De Tomaso Pantera
-	HPI Racing 17503 Chevrolet Corvette C6
-	HPI Racing 17504 Ford Mustang GT-R
-	HPI Racing 17505 Subaru Impreza WRC
-	HPI Racing 17506 2004 Honda S2000
-	HPI Racing 17515 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R
-	HPI Racing 17518 Nissan 350z Greddy
-	HPI Racing 17524 Vertex Ridge Toyota Soarer
-	HPI Racing 17525 Prova HPI Impreza
-	HPI Racing 17526 1967 Chevrolet Corvette
-	HPI Racing 17527 Porsche 911 Turbo
-	HPI Racing 17530 Nissan Silvia
-	HPI Racing 17537 Saleen Limited Edition
-	HPI Racing 17538 Nissan GT-R (R35)
-	HPI Racing 17539 Toyota Supra Aero
-	HPI Racing 17540 BMW M3 E30
-	HPI Racing 17541 Porsche 911 GT3 RS
-	HPI Racing 17542 Lexus IS F
-	HPI Racing 17543 2010 Chevy Caramo
-	HPI Racing 17544 Alfa Romeo 8C
-	HPI Racing 17548 BMW M3 GT2
-	HPI Racing 30717 Weld JZX100 Toyota Mark II
-	HPI Racing 30721 T&E Vertex Ridge JZX100 Toyota
-	HPI Racing 30727 Weld X HPI Racing JZX100 Toyota
-	HPI Racing 30730 Lexus LS430
-	HPI Racing 30732 Lexus LS460
-	HPI Racing 7038 Porsche 911 GT1
-	HPI Racing 7039 Chevrolet Corvette
-	HPI Racing 7049 Subaru Impreza WRC ‘98
-	HPI Racing 7409 Nissan Skyline R34 25GT
-	HPI Racing 7418 Porsche 911 GT3
-	HPI Racing 7419 Dodge Viper GTS-R
-	HPI Racing 7424 Toyota Supra
-	HPI Racing 7427 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R
-	HPI Racing 7431 Mitsubishi Eclipse
-	HPI Racing 7435 Porsche 911 Turbo
-	HPI Racing 7438 Honda Civic Coupe SI
-	HPI Racing 7440 Toyota Celica
-	HPI Racing 7447 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am
-	HPI Racing 7448 Mitsubishi Lancer
-	HPI Racing 7449 Honda Prelude
-	HPI Racing 7450 BMW M5
-	HPI Racing 7452 BMW M3 GT
-	HPI Racing 7455 Lexus GS400
-	HPI Racing 7458 Subaru Impreza WRC 2001
-	HPI Racing 7460 Chevrolet Camaro SS
-	HPI Racing 7466 Toyota MR-S GT
-	HPI Racing 7467 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R
-	HPI Racing 7473 2003 Dodge GTS-R
-	HPI Racing 7475 Acura RSX
-	HPI Racing 7478 Lexus LS430
-	HPI Racing 7479 Nissan Silvia GT
-	HPI Racing 7482 Mazda RX-7
-	HPI Racing 7485 Nissan 350z Nismo GT
-	HPI Racing 7486 Toyota Supra GT
-	HPI Racing 7487 Porsche Carrera GT
-	HPI Racing 7488 Mazda RX-8
-	HPI Racing 7495 Ford GT
-	HPI Racing 7499 HPI Racing Impreza
-	Tamiya 51450 Raybrig Honda HSV-010
-	Tamiya 51200 Xanavi NISMO GT-R
-	Tamiya 51195 Raybrig NSX 2004
-	Delta Plastik 0034 Subaru
-	Delta Plastik 0037 Porsche 911
-	Delta Plastik 0040 F50
-	Delta Plastik 0049 Viper
-	Delta Plastik 0050 Lotus Elise
-	Delta Plastik 0052 CLK
-	Delta Plastik 0055 Ferrari Enzo
-	Delta Plastik 0056 Diablo
-	Delta Plastik 0058 BMW M Coupe
-	Delta Plastik 0402 Panoz Esp. GTR-1
-	Delta Plastik 0405 Mustang
-	Delta Plastik 0417 Ferrari F355 Challenge


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wayne will u have any F1 motors this Saturday? Might try to make it up to get 1 after I do brakes on my car


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

camino86 said:


> Wayne will u have any F1 motors this Saturday? Might try to make it up to get 1 after I do brakes on my car


Yes!

There's a shipment coming in Thursday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Jason,

Shipment still shows in process, now delivery shows Saturday.
It will arrive at my house, then I'll have the package brought to the track.
Show up later in the day


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Shipment still shows in process, now delivery shows Saturday.
> It will arrive at my house, then I'll have the package brought to the track.
> Show up later in the day


Don't you always bring the package to the track?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Don't you always bring the package to the track?


The other package


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

hello everyone, first time running at the gate and would like some feed back on gear ratio from the VTA guys, Im close to 3 as i can but would like to know what everyone is running? thanks in advance


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

Mumfmob said:


> hello everyone, first time running at the gate and would like some feed back on gear ratio from the VTA guys, Im close to 3 as i can but would like to know what everyone is running? thanks in advance


I run a 3.72 fdr with max timing.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Anyone planning on running 21.5 TC this weekend?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This weekend a new layout goes down!

It will be something a bit different, yet fun, flowing, and fast 

I'm sure traction will be down, but this will be the layout for the Hangover Dash.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Wait for pictures on Thursday.
We were tired so no pics. Sorry guys you will have to wait until Saturday for the reveal.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

SKEEMCIRE said:


> I run a 3.72 fdr with max timing.


what are your lap times if you dont mine me asking?


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

It will be a new layout this week so I can't say. 
I ran 8.8 fast lap with consistent 8.9 - 9.0 in practice last week at Austintown with the same ratio.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

SKEEMCIRE said:


> It will be a new layout this week so I can't say.
> I ran 8.8 fast lap with consistent 8.9 - 9.0 in practice last week at Austintown with the same ratio.


Ok thanks, i tried running an 82/54 with the motor turned up and running around 9-10 sec laps


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

13.5 TC

See you Saturday.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Looking for a couple brp's for sale*

I am looking for a couple brp cars to buy, if you have 1 sitting on the shelf let me know.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Fun day of racing on a great layout. NORCAR crew continue to run a first class facility and race program. Good turnout in 13.5 TC with a return of Chris Goetz who was quickly up to speed after a few years away. Despite this Mike Wise prevailed with his one billionth straight victory over Chris. Race of the day had to be 17.5 TC with both Dwight Smith and Joe "Iron Man" Klebau running a pace that would have been very competitive against the 13.5 group. Nice display of speed and clean driving in TC.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Fun day of racing on a great layout. NORCAR crew continue to run a first class facility and race program. Good turnout in 13.5 TC with a return of Chris Goetz who was quickly up to speed after a few years away. Despite this Mike Wise prevailed with his one billionth straight victory over Chris. Race of the day had to be 17.5 TC with both Dwight Smith and Joe "Iron Man" Klebau running a pace that would have been very competitive against the 13.5 group. Nice display of speed and clean driving in TC.


so no 21.5 tc??
I thought ppl would be tryna get ready for the hang over race


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

starrx said:


> so no 21.5 tc??
> I thought ppl would be tryna get ready for the hang over race


Me too. Had my car with me but as far as I know that was it.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Me too. Had my car with me but as far as I know that was it.


well ill have mines ready on the 1st


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a battery,esc and servo and a set of tires for wgtr cheap. I'm hoping to get it going for the hangover race


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Is the track open tomorrow


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Is the track open tomorrow


Per the schedule it isn't open until Jan. 1 for Hangover practice.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I am planning on coming up January 1st and check things out and see what classes I want to run. I plan on getting back into racing carpet every week.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is there a day that the track or shop will be open before the hangover? I need to get some parts from the shop to get my car in running order and will need a few days to get it together , I'd like to run it at the hangover


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Merry Christmas​*to all my R/C friends! I hope all the R/C gear you have been dreaming about are under your tree tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Back at you Mike.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Is there anyone from the Canton/Massillon area, Richville Oh 44662.
I need someone to start racing with again. I am trying to keep the rust off by running on my carpet oval track we put in my basement and run BRP'S on.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/574181266049144/
https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...2!3m1!1s0x8836d8e472f0d923:0x116466982e4c7bee

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Hope the holidays treated the NORCAR crew and all the racers well. Looking forward to getting back to racing at the Hangover Dash.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Anyone thinkng of running 21.5 TC outside of just the Hangover race? I plan on 13.5 TC as my primary class but will bring a 21.5 car if anyone else wants to run. Otherwise I'll just run F1.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Anyone thinkng of running 21.5 TC outside of just the Hangover race? I plan on 13.5 TC as my primary class but will bring a 21.5 car if anyone else wants to run. Otherwise I'll just run F1.


I plan on running it


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sg1 pm


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Replied!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

soooo..what the rule for tc??...is it going to be a 21.5 class or was that just to see if there was an interest 

or are yall going back to 17.5 or staying with 13.5..whats the plan for tc??


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

starrx said:


> soooo..what the rule for tc??...is it going to be a 21.5 class or was that just to see if there was an interest
> 
> or are yall going back to 17.5 or staying with 13.5..whats the plan for tc??


Good question.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It is a good question..lol..

I would like to see 21.5 across the board for stock, but right now guys still want to run 17.5 (at least until the season is over).

I can't say who will show Saturday, but let's plan on 17.5 for now.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> It is a good question..lol..
> 
> I would like to see 21.5 across the board for stock, but right now guys still want to run 17.5 (at least until the season is over).
> 
> I can't say who will show Saturday, but let's plan on 17.5 for now.


Thanks Wayner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Good times yesterday. Thanks Von and Waswa for helping get the USGT driveable.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Good times yesterday. Thanks Von and Waswa for helping get the USGT driveable.


your welcome buddy
I bet we can make that car even better...when the next time you going to be there??

if Im allowed ill came back this sat


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

starrx said:


> your welcome buddy
> I bet we can make that car even better...when the next time you going to be there??
> 
> if Im allowed ill came back this sat


I cant make it this coming weekend. Aside from that i should be racing most of the races on the schedule. Too bad Waswa's radio died. We were grouped pretty tight in tc.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a reminder...

Tonight has a scheduled practice from 4pm to 9pm!
Fee is $10.00 and if you are racing Saturday you're more then welcome to leave your stuff set up!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is the last race day on this wonderful layout! 

We will be setting up for 2 weekends of oval, then back to road racing (last points race of this series).

Don't forget this Sunday is the 2nd leg of the Ohio Tri-Track series in Austintown.

For those of you running 1/12 17.5 it will be open tire choice.
For standard club races it's spec tires only!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Don't forget this Sunday is the 2nd leg of the Ohio Tri-Track series in Austintown.
> 
> For those of you running 1/12 17.5 track rules there are spec tires (purple ring only).


Maybe I'll skip this round. Microracer stated that we were using NORCAR's rules for all three rounds. Obviously that's not true. Why did they make 17.5 1/12 spec tire?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Crisis averted. It's open tire.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

The race flyer states that the rules are on line on the NORCAR web site, which states:

Class: 1/12 scale 21.5, 17.5 and 13.5

Motor/Rotor: ROAR approved 21.5/17.5/13.5 with ROAR approved tuning rotor.
ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
Battery: Any hard case 1s. Need not be ROAR approved.
Gearing: Open
Tires/Rims: Open
Body: ROAR approved 1/12 scale GTP
Maximum Battery Voltage: 4.20v
Minimum Ground Clearance: 3mm
Minimum Weight: 730g
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Body Height/Wing: N/A
Other:

So which is it? Purple stripe spec tire, or open tire?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> The race flyer states that the rules are on line on the NORCAR web site, which states:
> 
> Class: 1/12 scale 21.5, 17.5 and 13.5
> 
> ...


Any tire for 1/12th is permitted for this weekends race.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sg1 pm


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pat barber if your on here please pm me


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am putting my team xray X11 F1 roller up for sale $175obo pm me for more info


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is the last road points race for this series!

A new layout is going down and will be down for a few weeks 

Follow the new thread for all the info on the next points series and "NORCAR Bucks" that will be given out.

Awards for the oval series should be here soon


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For the next 2 weeks


----------

